# giant snapper caught in Jervis Bay



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i just received an email from my mate down at Woolongong and he sent me the attached photo of a 48 Kg snapper caught 2 weeks ago in Jervis Bay . No details on the line or bait , but i understand it beats the old Record by 18 kgs and i am told the fisheries department bought the fish for $5000 and they intend to put it on display , what a fish


----------



## mulder (Apr 13, 2008)

holy snappin snappers thats big.
but i dunno i think i would have to let it go. how old do you think it would be.
48 kilo thats bigger than i thought they could get.
monster fish!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dunno Paddy , i just got the email , and yes it does look skinney , but at that length who knows


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbqtwVgAACPfgAAQUIUAEJAhECA/79+wMACtUNTTQA1TTGiaYTymgwwTAmAhoyaYDQSnim9KenqRiNGgP1RqnrVj63X1M+7dA3PZSFwQxcp+mx4F8oZwfnzfKqC8nZCM6Rj6bAMZiiXcI7CJVTvMchrRVC2+QI2mLixfTXPWJz3agW3jhlexngKNAqEnRJoaNdf9LkonCar4uUpTG1u354+5dOPM3CCRWZaOWVSGJlwMHWqg9VyYwbecogvB1SWhESWL+LuSKcKEhdVuCsA=


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

RedPhoenix said:


> You mongrel Bazz... this was a setup, you old sly bugger...
> 
> I'm sure I've seen this photo before.. so what do I put into google image search?
> "massive snapper".
> ...


Hey Red,
gave it a go and found shufoy on page 8 and a few other akffers ...nice..but nothing on the above pic...is my google different to your google..


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

50 kg held up in front of you at an arms length, give that man a beer because no one else can do it.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Check out this post from 12 monhs ago 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=39576#p411331

kp


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Red , i wouldnt post anything like that if it were untrue , because ya know ,

You cant make stuff like that up


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

LOL, :lol:

Still a nice snapper tho would not go 20kg i would not think tho,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

This might shed some light on the origins of the photo

http://fishwrecked.com/forum/new-aust-r ... ught-video


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Hey i was about right 20 kgs, funny how people stretch the weights to fantasy levels,,i saw a 60lb marlin on you tube once that was "300lb "and towed him 10 miles,, :lol:


----------



## yakkaboi (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha wheres the like button for your comment shorty 
That marlin video always amazes me haha 
As for letting the snapper go, i wonder how long it wouldve lasted and whether or not its still able to breed?


----------



## richmond (Dec 20, 2010)

I feel sorry for the blokes that actually thought it was 48kgs!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You have to watch the old snake in the grass Bazzoo - you never know when he will try one on unsuspecting people who might wander into the long grass and get bitten by the old rascal  :lol: :lol: :lol: 
And you can't make things like that up!!!


----------

